
Students Commit Suicide in India After Failed Tests - ycombonator
https://www.voanews.com/4895982.html
======
nutcracker46
Parents, educators, and older siblings need to own some of that suicide rate,
for not teaching reality. Scoring low on an exam is not the end, but instead a
situation that must be handled. Learn how the fuck to survive disappointment.

Everyone is NOT going to get top grades. In fact, if you look at percentiles,
someone has to be on the bottom.

Instead, consider a test score as an indicator of strengths and weaknesses but
not an all encompassing measurement of a person. Easy to say, right? Look at
the bigger picture of a person and it becomes obvious how much of a waste it
is to not teach young people to look at the bigger picture and deal with life
on that basis.

Kids, you have four options: Accept / get better / retest / change path.

